# mplayer-devel with vdpau support for testing



## fidaj (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi!
Guys, please test this port.
See here: http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=191205+0+current/freebsd-ports

Thank you!


----------



## rhurlin (Jan 12, 2010)

We should mention that Thomas Zander is working on a newer port for this. So please read on the full thread, see http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=220190+0+current/freebsd-ports an following


----------



## tbyte (Jan 19, 2010)

It was about time  . It's 2 years since last actual mplayer upgrade.


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jan 21, 2010)

working great thanks 

```
root / >uname -mrs
FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE amd64
```


----------

